# NFS MW Blacklist#



## vaibhavtek (Jan 1, 2008)

*For those who had played NFS MW, I am sure that they had started Carreer...!!!  *

*As the game is hard then previous series, I wanna know that in what blacklist no. u are...??? *

*Plz donot tell lie that u are in 1. *

*Poll ur current postion and after defecting any blacklist u can reply (post) ur new postition. *

New position:-
*Vaibhav (Me) : Blacklist# 3*
*still playing to be in 1.*


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 1, 2008)

I had finished the game.... so... not voting.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 1, 2008)

What is this thread for?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 1, 2008)

@ Cool G5

to know the skill of the player.

@ Kniwor

vote in 1.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't think it requires much skill to beat this game.I am not into racing games even then I beat the game quite easily.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 1, 2008)

^Right.

BTW i completed the game.And to tell you the truth defeating Razor is not such a tough job.
The cop chase is more tough after defeating razor.
Best of luck Vaibhav.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif


----------



## nvidia (Jan 1, 2008)

NFSMW was not all that difficult. Finished it an year ago! But the game was quite lengthy.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 1, 2008)

@vaibhav, play some game which wud test your skills

like Colin McRae series, or GTR2/F1/RBR for the ultimate test.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 1, 2008)

I completed this game 2 years ago.....
Total time required by me to complete career (including challanges) was about 3 days ( played @ 4hrs per day ) so total time = 12 hrs..


----------



## xbonez (Jan 1, 2008)

uuuhh...stupid thread...finished the game more than an yr back. and the game is easy, not the type that u'll be stuck at one blacklist forever.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 1, 2008)

my granny cud do better than that


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 1, 2008)

cops chase is the hard thing that i cannot do some time. Out of 10 i do it 8 times still playing and now new rank, i am in Blacklist #4

@Cool G5

after defecting razor there is The cop chase...!!!
Is it really tooooooooooo touch.

and what is the full form of BTW.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 1, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> cops chase is the hard thing that i cannot do some time. Out of 10 i do it 8 times still playing and now new rank, i am in Blacklist #4
> 
> @Cool G5
> 
> ...


BTW = By the way

know what ? Cops chase is so much easy for me that I evade pursuit easily
I HAVE To start on 4th or 5th heat levels... then also i evade police as soon as i get in pursuit.. and I really like the intensity of 5th HEAT LEVEL.. ( i never got surrounded by Sgt.CRoss except in final pursuit )


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 1, 2008)

i always get busted in 7 to 8 min when reach on 5 heat level.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 1, 2008)

know you turf. (whole map)

if you know the map well, then you can evade almost evrytime.

if you dont know the map (pursuit breakers...) well, then access the map evry now & then to locate the pursuit breakers.

dont waste them, crash them only when you have 8+ cops chasing you.

if you master the use of Speed breaker+Nitrous, then the game becomes easy.


----------



## crazydevil (Jan 1, 2008)

when u are in pursuit soncentrate on the police radio , they will be telling on which side of road the spike strips are,,,,,,
well i too complete tis game before 2 years only .. 
but i still love playin tis game


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 1, 2008)

@vaibhavtek get another car.some cars are fast but less control. Some cars are gud at overcoming roadblocks. Look for weak points in roadblocks, ie hit the rear side of cop card wud turn them round while ull be amile away.
Use speedbreaker whenever necessary. U can't loose cops at highways at 3 or more heat levels. As soon as cooldown begins, head to hideouts.
There are some spots where u can evade 90% time by same tricks.
Ill post screens of that area if u want.

Try Collin Mc Rae Dirt..Its 10X times harder than MW. 
im at 90% with all tracks won @ pro diff. It took almost a month. Now im on xams.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 1, 2008)

best place to loose the cops is at "Docks"


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 1, 2008)

yeah I found the cop chase tougher than beating anyone else in the game, also depends on what card u got with the pink slips and at what times, if u don't take the pink slips, the game get's really tough....


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 1, 2008)

The 6 level cops are tougher than 5 or 7 level.
When hitting through roadblock,hit speedbreaker the moment u hit the car bonnet.

The 6 level cops are tougher than 5 or 7 level.

1)When hitting through roadblock,hit speedbreaker the moment u hit the car bonnet.

2)Always listen to radio carefully.

3)If u are turned in back forward position while cops pusing you,hit the reverse & go wid the flow.The moment you see them in a aukward position hit speedbreaker,then nitrous.Boom 

4)Be carefull when u jump,there may be spikes in front of you.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 1, 2008)

Kniwor said:


> also depends on what card u got with the pink slips and at what times, if u don't take the pink slips, the game get's really tough....


im still stuck with am 7600GT. the pink slip didnt work for ma card


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 1, 2008)

did @kniwor make a typo? 

btw check this save file, i got so many pink slip cars

most of 'em, i got by selecring 2nd & 3rd markers

So far i have 10 cars & i've bought only ONE


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks buudies who ever had replied with the trick to play NFS MW.
It really help me.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 3, 2008)

To lower the Heat from your car, go to a Shop and go in. Then, change the color of your car. Leave and do not move. Press [Up] to go back in and change the car back to its original color. Your Heat will be lower by 1. Do this multiple times to reach condition 1 again.

I doesnot do this becaus i like 4 heat level.
it is for those who are afraid of heat level.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 4, 2008)

better & less expensive way to do is change the car


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 4, 2008)

chance the car will cost minimum 15,000
but this will cost 500 for each heat level decrease.
Belive it or not it is the best way for those who fear from heat level.

Will post more tricks soon.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 4, 2008)

500 is for "Gloss" paint.

i use metallic & on supercars - custom

btw its safe to have 3 or more cars, all fully tuned.

what if lvl 5 cops take your car away?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 4, 2008)

Yup, its gud to have 2 or more fully tuned cars @ stock. I always had Cayman, Murceilago, nd merc mac laren fully tuned at garage. Swap cars nd u dun have to worry bout heat.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 4, 2008)

another Pink Slip car , Dodge Viper


so , the total now, 11 cars, 10 of 'em Pink Slips


----------



## quan chi (Jan 5, 2008)

*funniest part in mw the cops chase.you can always play with those cops when bored.*


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 5, 2008)

i have 3 cars in safe house so no tention of heat level.


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 5, 2008)

yup.... it was meant to be "car" not "card"... guess using "card" more often these days...lol


----------



## girish.g (Jan 5, 2008)

on blacklist 7 too difficult on PSP very boring races


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 5, 2008)

@*Kniwor
*hi, i think u r a new mod
congrats dude


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 6, 2008)

@*Kniwor*

*Congracs*


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 21, 2008)

i wanna know that which is the fastest car in NFS:MW and my New postion Blacklist#4


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> i wanna know that which is the fastest car in NFS:MW and my New postion Blacklist#4



lol...stop diggin

Btw its Dodge Viper SRT after full customization(there is one vid uploaded somewhere on web)


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 25, 2008)

My new postion Blacklist #3


----------

